# <a href> mit Bilder und a:link, a:hover



## partitionist (11. April 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte eine Navigation erstellen in der meine Bilder als Link angeben sind, nun soll beim drüberfahren mit der Maus das Bild durch ein anderes ersetzt werden.

Das ist mein Link Home

```
<a href="Default.aspx"><img src="/home.jpg" /></a>
```

Nun soll beim drüberfahren das Bild *home_hover.jpg *angezeigt werden. 
Meine Navigation ist innerhalb:  

        <div id="navigation">  
       ... 

Wie macht man das mit CSS ?


----------



## Maik (11. April 2009)

Hi,

wenn die Grafik als Hintergrundbild genutzt wird, empfehle ich dir mein CSS-Tutorial CSS-Rollover.

Ansonsten wäre in dieser Konstellation Javascript erforderlich, um die Grafikdatei zu tauschen - siehe z.B. http://on-mouseover.de/script1.htm

mfg Maik


----------

